# Rafting the poudre for newbies



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

At this level filter plant's hardest rapid is a class II+ called mad dog and its very very tame. My buddy swam that rapid kayaking (his first time on the river) and he was fine. You have nothing to worry about on that run. Just make sure everyone has helmets and pfds.


----------



## LineDawg (Oct 18, 2009)

Mockmurphy said:


> thinking that putting in at the filter plant-take out at picnic rock would be safe for us as it is just class II-III.
> 
> Liz


Putting in at the Filter Plant take out is NOT a good idea. There are two diversion dams just down stream of Picnic Rock. Neither one has a boat shoot.


----------



## Mockmurphy (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks. So, what would you suggest, linedawg? My other thought was Grandpas gulch- put in at the Indian meadows low bridge- take out at the narrows campground. It says class III-IV. We will be camping at Mountain Park which is right in the middle of that run, so would be the most convenient. Thoanks.
Liz


----------



## cpollema (Mar 9, 2009)

Mockmurphy said:


> Thanks. So, what would you suggest, linedawg?
> Liz


Liz, the take out a picnic rock is very straightforward to catch. Even if you miss that, there is a large eddy to catch prior to the diversion dams. The filter plant stretch will be quite bony at the current flow, but if you don't mind wandering between rocks, it is a good beginner run (in my opinion). If you want to go with another boat, just PM me.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

you had it right, I think linedawg misunderstood you. The easiest put in is at gateway park, but you have to pay. There is a free put in just down the road, you'll notice it by a bunch of cars and some wooden steps. From the put in float down to picnic rock. The damns are below picnic rock so if you take out there you will be fine. 

As you are driving up, while the river is still on your left you'll go down a long straight away, at the end of that straight away you can see mad dog. Its a real straight forward rapid, and you should be able to figure out where to go. If mad dog looks good to you head for the put in, the run never gets harder than that.


----------



## LineDawg (Oct 18, 2009)

Liz,

The run from grandpa's gulch to the narrows campground is the Rustic (upper and lower). I can't give you any beta on this section as I have never run it. Like others have stated, Filter Plant is a good run to start with. I just didn't want you to put in at the FP take out. Sorry if I misunderstood your first post. Didn't mean to scare you off of the FP run. Just didn't want you to put in at the wrong spot. 

You can use Gateway park ramp for free. You just have to park at the top of the hill and walk back down to your raft. Scout the area just below the GP put in as it may be to low since the river is wide in this area. If so then use the lower put in where the stare case is.


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

Mockmurphy said:


> Thanks. So, what would you suggest, linedawg? My other thought was Grandpas gulch- put in at the Indian meadows low bridge- take out at the narrows campground. It says class III-IV. We will be camping at Mountain Park which is right in the middle of that run, so would be the most convenient. Thoanks.
> Liz


What days are you planning on doing this? I'm thinking of coming up Friday or Saturday to run the Rustics, if they are still runable in a raft that is. I am not sure they qualify as beginner runs though, then again, since oyu have some experience on the water, maybe you don't qualify as a beginner either! LOL

Filter plant is too short for me, otherwise I'd do that too.


----------



## Mockmurphy (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you all so much for the help. What a great forum. I'll let you know how it goes next week.


----------



## Mockmurphy (Jul 12, 2010)

Well the run was very shallow. The oars are the heavy duty kind and evidently meant for big rivers. They were really heavy and cumbersome in the shallow water, so we are looking for a set of lighter ones. We went down twice and got stuck on a lot of rocks. The first run we got stuck at the top of mad dog. It was just me and my 8 year old son, so I had to get out of the boat and pull it back and around the big rock so we could get over to the right side of the rapid. I couldn't lift my arms by the time we were done.

2nd run was better with more big people to help pull off the rocks. Next time we will use paddles instead of oars. On the other hand, we borrowed an inflatable kayak and that was a blast!


----------

